# Benelli M2 Field



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Have a chance to pick-up a used M2 Field 28" for $900. Any waterfowl experience with this model - pro's & con's?

Thanks


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

That with the comfortech stock or regular stock? Just wondering, because a comfortech 26" M2 yesterday at Scheels for $1,199. I know the American version (plain stock) runs around $950 new.
An M2 field is going to be my next shotgun. Plan on using it all season long for whatever flies. I'm sure you won't be sorry with the purchase.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Duckslayer100 said:


> That with the comfortech stock or regular stock? Just wondering, because a comfortech 26" M2 yesterday at Scheels for $1,199. I know the American version (plain stock) runs around $950 new.
> An M2 field is going to be my next shotgun. Plan on using it all season long for whatever flies. I'm sure you won't be sorry with the purchase.


The public trap|skeet range has a used one on their bulletin board: ComforTech stock (of course used). Just getting into waterfowl, was curious about 3" vs 3 1/2 (or is this a Chev-Ford debate).


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well if it's a Comfor tech M2 for that price, and it looks to be in fairly good condition, I'd say that's a fair price; maybe a little steep. See if they'll go for $850 cash. 
I have a shotgun at the moment that fires 3.5 inch shells, but never use them. 3 inches is plenty to kill anything that flies. In fact, I had better kill ratios last fall using some old 2.75s my dad gave me. Don't know if it was patterning or what, but they were downright deadly.
For the price and what you're going to use it for, I'd definitely get the M2. There isn't a bird in the air that won't die (within range) from a 3-inch shotgun shell. 
Congrats on the find!


----------

